# 73 GTO F37 Engine # ?'s



## oelfkp (May 5, 2011)

Ok just bought a 73 Lemans Sport Coupe F37 GTO planning on making it look like this one Pontiac : GTO | eBay

I was looking through some earlier posts to make sure it is the numbers matching motor and found the casting # is 485428 which makes sense for a 73 455 but then found the engine number #C564224-YH. I can't find much info about the YH on a 73 I only am finding it related to a 428 ci motor in 67 and in a 455 in 1970. I am an FNJ so I am hoping it is something i am just missing any help is much appreciated. Thanks and God Bless. So far have been sanding and doing some body work until I figure out where to get another 455 and make it into an SD (the one that won performance car of the year in 1972 but was never released to the public). Should be fun. Thanks Guys.


----------



## oelfkp (May 5, 2011)

wow they put alot of info stamped on the motor, found out what type of heads I have still wondering on the YH any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Neat project, i had a manager where i worked in the 80's that had a Ca Am i always thought that was a nice ride, just bad timing (gas crisis) for the big motors. Just sold a 73' 455 short block, not sure on casting # i would have to check my paperwork. i just got my 71' 463 running in the car....you won't be disappointed on power and torque. Keep us posted on your progress and welcome to the herd......:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's the only YH with a 485428 casting number that I find. Originally out of a b-body, 200hp, 2 barrel and a '72.

YH B-body 72 455 200 Turbo 400 L-75 U 1x2 485428 2


----------

